# R1 For 2024



## GoldWing (Jul 28, 2022)

I was at a professional sports event, in the press room and the discussion was TV lenses. When the Canon rep gave a date for the release of the lens he said it would be at the same time of a high-resolution R body. The lens is slated for 2024. This leads me to believe that the R1 is slated for "retail" distribution in 2024.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2022)

Probably he meant the R5s.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 22, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Probably he meant the R5s.



Agreed. If Canon is consistent, the R1 will be comparatively low resolution, and the high-res body will be an offshoot of the 5 series, in this case the R5.

Methinks GoldWing won't be happy.


----------

